# Tybee Island



## jayspen57 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll be headed down to Tybee Island this saturday, March 30th, and staying through April 6th. I've never fished Tybee and was hoping for some reports or whats going on down there during this time. I'm trying to find out what gear I need to bring so any info would be greatly appreciated. I'll be fishing from the surf and pier and possibly taking a kayak and/or a jon boat if its worth it. 
Thanks, 
Jay


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I have not tried to fish yet. Our water temps are are still too cold (unseasonably). The weather while your down should be very nice. If we have a real good warming spell,the tail end of your visit could be productive (Whiting).

I would say bring the Yak for exploring our beautiful marshes, not so much to fish unless you are familiar with how to target Sheepheads around structure while battling strong currents and 7' tides. Otherwise only bring minimal gear to "give it a try", but I would not expect much on catching right now. Last year at this time the bite was on for Whiting.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*Fat Back*

Out near the front of Little Tybee the trout are on fire. I have caught them all year long this year which has been suprising to me. Its Kevin from the pier. I fish the yellow Kayak all the time and see you buzzing by with the pups......I went out last weeken and caught one trout that was 21.5 inches long and just over 3.5 lbs.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Kevin, good to hear from ya. Big congrats on the fat 21.5, nice.


I put the boat up in December, but everyone I have talked to all say the same thing about the Trout bite this winter, unusually good and productive. 

This past fall the Trout were off the hook. I had unbelievable results this past year catching Trout, had several limits. Mostly on D.O.A shrimp and Gulp swimming mullet (new penny and white). Most of my success was at Doc's drop and the Little Tybee Creek area. Had success in your spot there across the river to. Go figure, the year before if I got a couple of keepers if felt like a good day.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, Try Slayer SST's and their Weedless jig heads, Chris Cenci in Jville makes them, The color Purple Haze( kinda looks like a Glass Minnow) is one heck of a color. I have no Idea where Doc's Drop is, is it pretty accessable by Yak? Pm me where it is if so. I'm fishing further out towards the front of Little tybee right before all the down trees......Caught 5-6 Flatties there last year over 22" I caught 16 flounder there last year in one day in about 3 hours


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep', I know the spot out there for the flatties, my personal best doormat (23 1/2") came from the stumps. WOW 5-6 over 22" is dang impressive. I seem to be able to find the 12-16" ones around there pretty regularly as long as the water is semi clear.

Doc's drop would be out of Yak range....................its where Little Tybee Creek dumps into the ocean, second washout south side of Little Tybee before you get to Wassaw sound. PM me if you ever get that way. Google Earth it.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Gotcha


----------

